# Best way to travel...



## ldills (Apr 28, 2013)

Well I really want to start taking bean out with me, but I'm really unsure of how to travel with him alone.
Yes first time I took him out I was with my mom, so I didn't have to drive so I was holding him the entire time.
But how am I supposed to take him to PetSmart or something alone?
What do I put him in so I can drive?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

In a vehicle he needs to be in a hard sided cat carrier such as the Petmate carriers. It can be belted into the vehicle. Once at your destination he can be put into a soft sided purse type carrier or even just a hedgie bag.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I realize this is not recommended for obvious reasons but when I go around town Prim usually just rides in her hedgie bag in my lap. She sleeps the whole time. I realize if we were in a wreck we would be up a creek and that is why it is recommended to use a hard sided carrier (you can get one for a really small cat and use that) buckled into the seat.

As far as taking her out and about once we've arrived to our destination... I usually put Prim in my purse. I have a hard plastic food storage container that I put in my purse so nothing crushes her. I put a few hand towels in the bottom of it for cushion, put Prim in her snuggle bag and her bag in the container (obviously with no lid on the container lol). She doesn't really crawl around my purse, she just stays her her bag and sleeps. With Ivy, she does crawl around so I have a little bag that zips up that she goes in when I take her out. I'll post some pictures to better explain.

Here is the bag that zips up. It's like what Nikki was saying but I usually take the straps off and put it in my purse. Usually, I put Ivy in a snuggle bag and then in this.


Here's Prim in the storage container. This one is glass because I was in a hurry that day but I usually use a hard plastic because it's not as heavy lol.


And last, I usually cover her up with a little fleece baby blanket just for added security 


Hope this helps!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree with Nancy that you should use a hard sided cat carrier for safety. Its like putting a child in a car seat, you might never get in an accident, but if you do the child is safe, same with a hedgie in a cat carrier that is seat belted in.


----------

